# Is 400watt enough?



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

FSP hexa 400watt 80+< Enough?

Asrock B75M-ITX
1tb HDD + 60gb vertex 3
Gtx650
i7-2600
2x2gb DDR3 kingston hyper-x ram

3 case fan
140mm x 1
80mm x 2

Im using Node 304 mini itx build.

Since i7-2600 TDP is 95W and Gtx650 is 64W
A total of 159W

400-159=241W for other things.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings pirateking1256, :wave:

To determine if your PSU has enough 'Grunt', for what you want it to do; go to the _eXtreme Power Supply Calculator_, enter the information and it will calculate the recommended Wattage output for a PSU.
Please read the Warning about PSU's and what to look for regarding total Amperage.

Another good program that gives a wealth of information of what is inside your computer is, _Speccy_.
Download the program; run it on your machine, then at the top of the page under *File* you will see *Print/publish*; copy and paste the URL in your next post.

Give these two programs a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No. 400W is the minimum suggested by the GPU chipset manufacturer using a good quality PSU. 
You need to be in the 500W range with a good quality unit. SeaSonic and XFX for insured quality.


----------

